# Premiere: Video-Export ruckelt



## ottom (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

warum ruckelt der Video-Export bei Adobe Premiere 7.0? Die Importierten AVI-Sequenzen sind flüssig und haben eine Frame-Rate von 24 fps. Beim Premiere-Projekt ist die gleiche Frame-Rate eingestellt, doch anscheinend werden ab und zu irgendwelche Zwischenframes interpoliert und andere ausgelassen... Jedenfalls ist die exportierte AVI-Datei ganz schön ruckelig (d.h. natürlich nicht extrem, aber verglichen mit dem Original deutlich zu sehen), sieht einwenig so aus als wäre der Rechner leicht überlastet sodass die Animation von Frame zu Frame mal langsamer mal schneller läuft.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?!


Otto


----------



## chmee (5. Juli 2005)

Was für einen Codec benutzt Du denn beim Exportieren ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Xanderl (9. Juli 2005)

Möglicherweise hast du eine zu hohe Datenrate, die deinen Rechner in die Knie zwingt. Probiers doch mal mit einem Codec, der stärker komprimiert!


----------

